# IBM Artikel über XML Dokumente "Testen" mit XMLUnit



## Thomas Darimont (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Schaut mal hier:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-cq121906.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Agnus (4. Januar 2007)

jup, XMLUnit ist Klasse und gibt's schon seit mind. einem Jahr. Leider hab ich noch Probleme mit dem Diff... der tut nicht immer genau das, was ich erwarte..  

Gruß
Udo


----------

